# green runny stools



## mr.tegu (Jan 2, 2009)

anyone ever experience green runny stools from offering to much boiled egg?
is boiled egg bad to offer to much of?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 2, 2009)

mr.tegu said:


> anyone ever experience green runny stools from offering to much boiled egg?
> is boiled egg bad to offer to much of?



I have fed eggs about once a week, they do seem to make a stinky stool. I am just glad mine are outside when they do that duty. :-D


----------



## AlpineStar (Jan 2, 2009)

lol i remember the last time i fed all my monitors eggs the next day was foul. and all mine are indoors i had to open windows and air it out some went under the basking light but most dropped of the kids in the pool. nasty lil shxxs


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 2, 2009)

lol, should i be concerned about his stools being runny and green for a day or to or does this sound like a health issue


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 2, 2009)

mr.tegu said:


> lol, should i be concerned about his stools being runny and green for a day or to or does this sound like a health issue



No worries mate, it is normal.


----------



## AlpineStar (Jan 2, 2009)

i dont know, i would try a whole prey like a mouse or something to see if it will help it get a lil solid and maybe the hair from it will help stick to some of that egg left over in his belly.


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 2, 2009)

right on thanks guys..


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 2, 2009)

alpine star funny you say that because today no eggs no turkey just full grown mouse for supper


----------



## AlpineStar (Jan 2, 2009)

lol i have esp or dejavu or maybe im just still hungover from the half litre of homeade oozo "that sh*ts is like yaggermeister on steriods" from new years. plus makers mark and chevas regal. lol i was hammered


----------

